# iOS 6.1, iPad 3rd generation, iCloud problems



## d0c2584 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am now on my 2nd iPad as my first one got damaged to a point where I could no longer charge it. 
Anyway, on the first iPad, I must have taken and downloaded around 500 photos, more I think. 
I then got an iPod a few months later and noticed on the welcome screen where it asked if I wanted to restore from iCloud that it could not do it, there was nothing to restore, I think. So I skipped that by setting up iPod as new. I wasn't too bothered about not restoring as I would only really use my iPod for music. After setting up as new, I did notice that I had 499 photos in my photo stream. That was good even though restoration didn't actually work and I didn't have all of the photos from my iPad either, some were missing. 
Now I have a new iPad, and I had to go to an Apple store to get it. The guy there told me to restore from iCloud when I set up the iPad in order to get my photos back. I did what he said but I had the same problem as I did with my iPod, it said there was nothing to restore or something like that. I tried this step a few times and I kept on getting the same problem. I entered my Apple ID and password correctly, no problems there, it just wouldn't restore. If you type the Apple ID or password wrong you will get a window come up straight away saying that there is no such ID so I must have been typing it correctly. It showed the small circle as if it was loading and then basically said it couldn't restore. What I don't understand is why? So I was basically forced to set up as a new iPad, I was able to get some photos from my iPod but not all, this time I got about 117, as for the rest, I guess they have been obliterated. Either that or they are somewhere in the clouds. I don't think this whole iCloud thing is as superior as it sounds. In a demonstration video for iCloud, it makes it sound so easy to use when in reality it is so frustrating and confoosing. Apparently you can take a picture of something with your iPhone and 30 minutes later go home to your iPad and find that picture you took half an hour ago waiting for you.
I have had a little look around on the internet for any other info on this problem and other people seem to be suffering the same kind of problem. One person even said iCloud was a load of rubbish . 

Any help would be appreciated and I like to think that those lost photos of mine do exist still, there is just a problem of being able to view them again.


----------



## d0c2584 (Jul 9, 2010)

I noticed that I did not actually ask a question in any way, I guess I was too busy thinking about what has occurred so far with my Apple products that I forgot to ask. Anyway, my question is, if you hadn't already guessed...

Is there any way of retrieving my lost pictures or have they gone for good?


----------

